# rectal hyperalgesia



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...9&dopt=Abstract Bada


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

If you numbed your rectum, how would you know when you are going to the bathroom? Isn't that a problem now with IBS D?,if you donot get to the toilet fast- it just comes out!~!!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might want to see what they say in the whole article but I'm sure they figured out how to numb the appropriate part of the rectum?Bada


----------



## floridian (Sep 18, 2003)

A doctor once told me to take a sitz bath (basically a large bedpan-like thing that goes over a toilet) with an ounce or so of some potion that contained menthol & wintergreen. I think it helped some, as the menthol is a mild anaesthetic - it calmed things a bit on the rectal end, but didn't do enough to stop the flow generated from higher up.


----------

